# my pigeons keep flying away



## Mosotho (Mar 21, 2002)

I've tried to breed pegions but everytime i let them go out they fly away and never come back.
I provide sufficient food and water, enough space for each pegion.
Now I don't know what to do.


----------



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

Try keeping the pigeons in the cage for at least 3 weeks, giving them adequate food, water and grit - basically making sure they are happy and comfortable together. Then, later when you let them fly away, they will come back, thinking that is their home.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I will answer this question assuming that it is homing pigeons you have.

Is it the older pigeons you've gotten from elsewhere that keep flying away, or your babies that you've raised at your home?

It is hard to get older pigeons to stay..it is instinctive for them to fly back to the place they were raised. Older pigeons are better kept indoors or in a large fly pen, and used for breeding only. Anyone who sells you an older pigeon and says "oh yeah, you an let it out" is not being totally honest.

Babies that you've raised at your home should be allowed to go outside as soon as they are "weaned" -- about 28-30 days of age. At first, they will just sit about, or maybe flutter up to the roof. As they get older and stronger, they will start taking "trial flights" -- flapping madly about, looking like they're about to crash into everything. Then, once they've figured out the flying thing, they will start to fly for longer periods of time, even disappearing for an hour or two (as a group) before returning home (this is called "routing")

By being let out young, and fluttering about, the birds are learning their surroundings and the sights/sounds of home. This helps them to be able to find their way back each time. If you wait until they are older, and strong "on the wing", the first time you let them out, they fly too far, and get lost. (not always, but often).

Hope this helps.


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

very good advice white wings,
I have no problems with my rollers coming back - even the older ones that I purchased. I just keep them in for a long time (4-5 weeks) to be sure.


----------



## indie backroll (Aug 3, 2001)

very good advice white wings,
I have no problems with my rollers coming back - even the older ones that I purchased. I just keep them in for a long time (4-5 weeks) to be sure.


----------



## fortfun (Feb 12, 2002)

Is my advice OK too... ?


----------



## cataclsm (Jun 2, 2001)

I keep Giant Homers and although they suck at flying they will still wander off if proper acclimation time isn't given when I receive them. All new birds to my loft are in quarantine for at least 30 days and then when they are let out its only in the evening just before the sun sets and then gradually for longer periods of time.

------------------
Malystryx Lofts
http://www.malystryx.com


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Fortfun, it really depends on what kind of pigeons we are talking about here. As "cataclsm" mentioned, with Giant Homers, who can't really fly well, keeping them inside for a month works. With racing homers, keeping adults inside for a month wouldn't work...keeping them inside for years doesn't always work! We know someone who had a bird return after 7 years! Obviously, someone had kept it, and it finally got outside somehow, and returned home. We had a bird return 8 months later...obviously well fed and cared for. In the racing business, some "unscrupulous" people will keep a bird that comes into their loft, and breed from it. It might escape past them one day, and "zoom"! It's gone home. That's likely what occured with the two birds I mentioned.

And racing homer babies...just weaned and then moved to a new loft...if they are kept inside for a month, will be, as I mentioned in my first post, so "strong on the wing", that they are likely to take off and fly so far that they will get lost. They need to be let out after just a few days.

Again, it depends on the type of pigeon. We got our fantail when she was a bit older. We kept her inside for 2-3 weeks. Her first time out, she flew across the road and into a forest. We could see her from the house, so we knew she could see home. It took her three days, but she finally figured out where she should be (must have seen the other birds flying around the loft too), and came home. If she'd been capable of flying any further, I doubt we'd have her now.


----------



## daniel (Mar 28, 2002)

I wonder if you could help me. Yesterday, my pigeons leg fell off. I've tried pritt-stick and super glue, but nothing seem to work. Help!


----------

